# Motorcycle carrying ban



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks.
I've heard that France has banned motorcycles on the back of motorhomes. Also rumour about the laws changing here as well. Does anyone know the countries that bike can't be carried in and is the law changing here. 
I've been looking for an under 18 foot long unit for quite a while. The nearest is an Autosleepers Clubman but I can't get any info as to how much weight a carrier could take. :? 
If they are banning "backpacking" the bike I have a wider choice. I don't really want to get into trailers or even the one wheel gadgets.

Info please.

Regards
Mal


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

If this is true (And I have to think it isn't) I'm glad I switched to a van with a garage.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> If this is true (And I have to think it isn't) I'm glad I switched to a van with a garage.


 8O Surely you can't get your big bikes in there can you? 8O


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

No John, we bought a Honda Dylan 125 for the van, it's a great little bike for zipping round on.

We also keep two mountain bikes in the garage, although I think they're just for 'show' :roll:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A very worrying development, Mal. A great shame for those of us who are motorcycle enthusiasts and enjoy having our 'bikes with us.



> I don't really want to get into trailers or even the one wheel gadgets.


Not a lot of options left, I'm afraid, are there?


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

If that is going to be the case then the answer is to "build" a removable garage on the back of the van to be put in place after loading!!!!.

Aren't you glad to be a European!!!

nobby


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mal,

I think this is just a rumour.

Have not heard anything about such a ban in France. However I would not be directly involved as we only carry bicycles on the rack.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure where the line would be drawn here, if they ban motorbikes, do they ban push bikes, if they are considered to be too small do they then ban the portable fork lift trucks you see attached to the rear of some hgv ??? :? 

Think it's more likely to be a myth, for now at least.


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

*Bike ban*

Think it's more likely to be a myth, for now at least.<<<<
Not according to a friend of mine. I've taken my BMW F650 on the back to France in the past, I was told a friend of his was told by the police to leave a scooter at the ferry terminal in Calais and pick it up on the way home or just turn around . He returned back home on the next ferry. 
According to that, the ban is in place now!
i would like to get an official take on it but haven't found anything on the web yet.
regards
Mal


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

How long ago was this? I know Mandy & Dave carry their scooter on the back and have just returned in the last couple of weeks with no mention of it.

Are you sure it's not something to do with either the weight or overhang?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I toured France in July with a scooter on the back as did many others, with no problems, could someone please find out where this has come from?

Ralph


----------



## 89157 (May 15, 2005)

I have just got back from France and there were motorbikes and scooters on the back of many motorhomes (mainly French) out there, so I would not think there is a ban yet. I dont think that the French would welcome this law and they usually kick up a fuss and get there way if they dont like something.




Dean


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Even if it is banned in France, if it is legal in UK we get free passage, hence the so called green light for A frames (in reality the dept have said they interpret them as OK however the acid test would be in court)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps. Just in case? We might think about buying a Motorhome like this:-


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've 'googled' the issue mentioned here to death and I can't find any recent news related item to support a ban!

But I will keep searching :scratch: 

Regards M&D


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Maybe *Mal-W* has started the rumour to prepare us for the future possibility of bringing in such legislation? :lol:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

another possibility is that someone as been done for exceeding the overhang limit by having a Motorbike on the rear? maximum rear overhang is 60% of the distance between the front and rear wheel centers, many motohomes are already at the limits in their original guise and any bike rack or rearward protrusion is ilegal.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Could it be that one of Tony Blair's spin doctors now has a motorhome? :evil:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

got to pray this is nothing but rumour as ive got loads more bike trips to do yet as this is my first year with the bike and it was great fun . i cant see how it could be legal for so long then suddenly not and nobody know something about it . i think the guy that was requested to remove his bike needs to find out why , i know i would have . unless the situation was severely intimidating .


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Overhang limit*

Is the overhang limit which George mentioned a UK rule, or a French (or European) one? Is there any limit on the exit angle at the rear? This would take into account the ground clearance as well as the overhang.

Pugwash.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Definately a Construction and Use rule for UK

Not sure about abroad, but I have never seen a foriegn constructed vehicle that exceeds it (direct from manufacturer)

I have seen motorhomes that exceed it, after fitting after market bike racks, also self builds with extra boxes etc added which make the vehicle ilegal.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Here is another idea if the rumour becomes the truth:-


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That angle has already been covered JW :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yes I know. But I am ringing the changes. My preference is this from the first page of this thread:-


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

If I had a m/home with a garage and car, I think I'd also get a folding motorcycle to go in the boot of the car. Just for fun! :lol:


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

Hi again
>>Maybe Mal-W has started the rumour <<< I'm not starting a "rumour" as you put it. I apologise if my question was read as a rumour.
My Post >>> I've heard that France has banned motorcycles on the back of motorhomes.<<<<<< Question. >>>> Also rumour about the laws changing here as well.<<< Question about rumour. Not my rumour. >>>>Does anyone know the countries that bike can't be carried in and is the law changing here.<<<<< Question

I didn't think my second post could be mistaken for a rumour either. I'm not too literate, being a thicko ex truck driver so you must excuse my poor grip of the language. Please advise.

>>>>Think it's more likely to be a myth, for now at least. <<<< Not according to a friend of mine. I've taken my BMW F650 on the back to France in the past, I was told a friend of his was told by the police to leave a scooter at the ferry terminal in Calais and pick it up on the way home or just turn around. He returned back home on the next ferry. 
According to that, the ban is in place now! 
i would like to get an official take on it but haven't found anything on the web yet. 
Regards Mal <<<<<<

As I said before.
I was told by a friend, that a friend of his was told to leave his scooter on the dock or go home. He did the latter. The tale was passed on to me so I wouldn't bowl on down to Dover and waste my cash on a ticket. To then be turned round in Calais. I was due to go next week with the bike on the back. I've now cancelled.

I am trying to find out the BIG PICTURE as they say. I will now certainly contact the individual concerned and get his version of events instead of the second hand tale I got.

I'm not a rumour merchant. I just came on here to find out the FACTS. Isn't that the function of these arenas?

Kind regards
Mal


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Mal*. The intention was not to accuse you or anyone else of rumour mongering. But we would like to know the truth. Can you find out where the information comes from? Preferably an on-line news article or something that can be verified? It happens quite frequently that someone say's this happened or that happened. They are reporting what a friend told a friend of a friend. The next thing you know. Everyone is in a panic. We just need to know the facts. Once again I say, no accusations were intended. :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mal

Being told to remove the scooter could be for several reasons and it could be that not one of them as anything to do with banning scooters on rear carriers.

1. With scooter in place vehicle exceeds max rear overhang (60% of the distance between wheel centres is the max overghang from center of rear wheel back) which means on some vehicles it would be against the law to add anything (in some cases even adding a towball would exceed the limit) *you can see that this might be reported as the french have banned scooters on the rear of motorhomes *

2. The rack and scooter were considered dangerous ie loose, not iee kite marked maybe on a new vehicle? was it fitted to a non approved towbar setup, beyond a certain date all tow bars must be properly approved so say an homebrew system that was OK on your old Fiat would be ilegal to fit to a later model. *you can see that this might be reported as the french have banned scooters on the rear of motorhomes *

3. No proper rear marker/reflector board? *you can see that this might be reported as the french have banned scooters on the rear of motorhomes *

4. Obscures the lights or number plates? *you can see that this might be reported as the french have banned scooters on the rear of motorhomes *

Be fair Mal at the moment you have passed on a snippet of a story from a friend of a friend.

I really feel that there as to be far more to this than saying the French have banned scooters/rear carriers, even if the french bought in a local law because of the EU any foriegn vehicle that was legal in its own country would be exempt (well its not totally that simple)

I guess that in reality it will be found that the vehicle in this story is probably ilegal in UK too.


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

*Scooter carriers*

Returned earlier today from a trip to EuroDisney and Alsace. I was seen many times by police in speed checks etc. with a 125 Honda on the back of my Rapido, they ignored me completely. I saw many other m.homes from all over Europe carrying m/bikes and scooters, none appeared to have any contact with the police. The Travellers Tales Grapevine had no mention of scoot racks. In fact except for floods in Spain everything appeared quiet on the m/home front. Unless you know different.
Rodger


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

*Bikes on motorhomes*

Sorry for any confusion. I went back down the grapevine as far as I could and this is where it ended In an email from the friend of a friend. Looks like it could be hot air after all. E Mail= >>>>>>>

All I know is second hand information, I was told that some one was pulled over at the port in France and told that either leave the bike there or go back. It may be misinformation but apparently in France you are not allowed to carry bikes on racks they have to be towed on trailers or carried inside. Don't now any more as I said it is hearsay. <<<<<<

I thought it was still worth checking rather than waste a 500 mile round trip (£200 in diesel) to Dover. On top of the wasted ferry tickets. 
Regards Mal


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

George is right about the 60% 

Overhang = 60% of wheelbase

think this is more of a design requirement for stability

There are regulations as to the amont of over hang relating to cycle and motorbike carriers, back boxes

these are country related

Spain & italy - Max cycle rack depth is 10% of vehicle length

Portugal - Max cycle rack depth is 45 cm Zero for cars

Also in Portugal any cycle etc may not be wider that the vehicle carrying it

Cycles on car roofs may not exceed 4m in height
Cycles may not be carried on either the drawbar or rear of caravans


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That's a neat and tidy rack Mal,..did you have it made or is it shop bought?

Regards M&D


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

>>>That's a neat and tidy rack Mal,..did you have it made or is it shop bought?<<<< The friend I bought the van from had it made for a moped, originally. I’ve modified and beefed it up since to take a big bike. Once a friends 1100cc Kawasaki broke and I recovered it . I covered about 20 miles with the big heavy bike on the back. No problem other than I could really feel the difference in the handling of the van. At 233 kg (514 lb) it’s hardly surprising. There is an extra HD leaf spring fitted each side so the axle is about 60mm off the bump stops fully loaded and never touches them. 
There are two box beams fixed at the rear of the spring hangers then onto the tie down brackets. Also a couple of pieces of angle both sides of the original bumper chassis brackets topped off with another lump of angle at 45Deg as a tie, towards the rear. VERY tough.  

This is my big problem. There doesn’t seem to be a recent unit to match the Capri. Under 18 feet and able to carry a bike. ................ Any ideas???????????? :? 

BTW I’ve had it on a weigh bridge and the fully loaded unit= bike, water and packed up for holiday. It’s fully legal in the UK. The rear axle is 80kg within limits. The weak spot is tyres. With the 185x14 of the non turbo they are 70Kg within limits, run at 65PSI. I’ve got all the tyres loaded with Ultra Seal (I now sell it) after a rear blow out a couple of years back…. 60mph on the M6…. Not nice.
Regards
Mal


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> This is my big problem. There doesn't seem to be a recent unit to match the Capri. Under 18 feet and able to carry a bike. ................ Any ideas


 Not in my experience no,..it looks like another fabricating job when you decide on a change of van :wink: It may be that you take off the one you've got, and modify it to fit the next M/H


----------



## Mal-W (May 1, 2005)

*Replacement unit. WAS Motorcycle carrying ban*

Hi Folks.
Two months on and I've bought an Autosleeper Clubman GL. It's a 2000 Wreg, 2.5 TD. Automatic. I've yet to discover the things motorcycle carrying capabilities.
I'll be getting a special tow bar made with a view to hanging an Easylifter onto it. Can any of you knowledgeable folk steer me at some info on the "new" rig.
Air assist suspension etc. 
Regards
Mal


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mal, I've been away touring France for the last few weeks with my 125 on the back and had no interest from police or customs.
You mentioned in an earlier post that you could carry a 'big bike' on the back of your Capri and were well inside the carrying capacity. I'm a bit curious about this as I had always thought the Capri and Royale were virtually identical. I had my outfit weighed just before I went away and the back axle was on limit 1700kg with the 125 on it which weighs 105kg. and I was advised by VOSA, or whatever they are called, to keep as much weight forward as I could. Is the rear axle capacity of the Capri significantly more than the Royale? BTW I have Air Ride suspension fitted.


----------

